# VW Iroc



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Unless something has changed since may that isn't an Iroc. Dealers were told that the Iroc was shelved along with a few other projects. The only concept going into prodcution was the Tiguan.

:?:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Kevin...indeed this is a ghostcar....it isn't there actualy... 
And i am Elvis :wink:

The iroc will be availble from oktober 2008.
Pic's and info on every auto-forum....

except the Mini-forum :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Maybe you can cancel the Mini...?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

The Iroc will be the first VW with badge on the engine-hood instead on the frontgrille...
It will have aloy's component's inside, and extended leather pack's will be aivaible.

The S3 engine which also will be in the GOLF 6 (Autosalon Paris 2008) with 260hp be avaible in a later stadium.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice pics...will it still look like the Iroc though, when the disguise is off?

Will the S3 engined version be 4wd?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Ofcorse....4wd on the topmodel, just like the Golf topmodels

You can't drive a 260HP just on two wheels.......ask Tosh, he know's everything abouth power and handling... :wink:

I think the car will look wide at the back, and agressive on the front
I like the new designed frontgrill with 6 edges.... without the badge.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Cheers. Autoexpress was reporting last week that the Iroc/Scirocco would have a CC folding roof version, two seater, photoshops looked good, due 2009.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Take a look at those pic's....

CC-roof?

Autoexpress you said? 
Toshiba told me he used that magazine as toilet paper.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

What the f*ck happened to this....










Ill tell you what happened to it, Mr Bean Counter, thats what....


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

LEG, are you from Mars?
there are only a few new car's that look like the orignal concept-car.

so you don't like it?

p.s. the black covering will go off when you buy the car.... :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> LEG, are you from Mars?
> there are only a few new car's that look like the orignal concept-car.
> 
> so you don't like it?
> ...


No Iâ€™m from the moon, I left because the only pub in my neighbourhood was boring, even on a Saturday night it had no atmosphere! Where are you from, Uranus? :wink:

I know and thatâ€™s my point, they do these bl00dy concepts that (generally) look great and then bottle it and bring out yet another ''dull 'o' box'' Â©Leg

I mean Câ€™mon guys, have some imagination and nerve, lets have something a bit different and exciting for a change.

If its gonna look like yet another sodding hatch then they should leave the covering on IMO.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

If they build it like the pic above it would be the same expensive as the new M3.

There are only a few conceptcars that made it to the very last....

You're driving one of them :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> If they build it like the pic above it would be the same expensive as the new M3.
> 
> There are only a few conceptcars that made it to the very last....
> 
> You're driving one of them :wink:


Indeed Rob. You have to admit though, its a shame. As petrolheads we all wish for something on the edge, special and grin inspiring. I guess we are in the minority hence they never build them eh.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Take a look at those pic's....
> 
> CC-roof?
> 
> ...


 :lol: It is shit I agree, although they did manage to publish the same spy pics as you have (and last week too :-* ) so not all bad [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Does Tosh put it in his recycle bin after he's done?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Now he read's it ......

i've bin told it's much better.... after using it....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Rebel said:


> You can't drive a 260HP just on two wheels.......ask Tosh, he know's


I know the only reason manufactures use FWD is for cost, not because its any good. Most think its pointless, but hey its cheap. Some numpty somewhere will think it makes a good track car :lol:

Audi Design Brief for the TT.
TT is Quattro, but thats expensive. How can we sell more cars? Make one real one and then cheapen it for the entry model. How? Lets use FWD and rip out the options. It will never sell. Most people in Europe only want one to look at, not to use for driving pleasure. Real enthusiasts will go for the quattro version, polishers will have the cheap seats they can park on the drive and clean. We will be coining it in.

Done - bung the mags a few quid and get some good reviews.

Advantages of FWD
Its cheap..
Predictable and easy to drive.

Disadvantages
Torque steer.
Poor traction.
Engine needs to be far forward.
Poor distribution of weight.
Poor braking due to weight over front wheels.
Slower when driven fast as you can throw the back end out

But hey - you can chip it, so who cares. :roll:

Mmmm VW and Audi going head to head for the same market space - cant see that happening!!!

Golf 20k
Skiprocco 23k??
TT FWD 25k
TT T Q 27k
TT V 29k

Dont see it myself as the skip will be faster and better equipped that all the cars above it, but cost less - great marketing plan. I still wouldnt buy one either way.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I think the proliferation of fwd is also slightly connected with interior space consideration and transverse engine packaging benefits. :idea:

Although i'd take rwd any time.

IROC seems to make a nicer Golf variant than the TTII. Not sure than the VW model line up really needs another fwd coupe.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yeah forgot about the hump, FWD is also lighter if i'm being fair.


----------



## TTurbine (Oct 4, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > You can't drive a 260HP just on two wheels.......ask Tosh, he know's
> ...


 [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

u arse.


----------



## TTurbine (Oct 4, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> u arse.


 [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Skool out early today. :roll:


----------



## TTurbine (Oct 4, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Skool out early today. :roll:


 [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Such range - Brov. :roll:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba the Iroc with the S3 engine will have 4wd (and still more power than the MK2 V6) :wink:


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Do we know whether the production version will be shown at Geneva or will it be Paris in the autumn?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Anyone know what happened to the Sc'ro now that the iroc bit has appeared?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

LOL


----------

